# who'd win in a fight Superman or Goku.



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Superman vs Gokus: who will win?

I am leaning towards Goku to be the winner, but Superman has been around since the 1930s i believe, and I am only basing my knowledge from the animated series. What do you think.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Superman


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Who's Goku? :um


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Superman, it would take Goku 3 episodes to power up his attack while Superman just does a cheap kidney shot and it's game over.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Goku!


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I am pretty sure that Superlama would win.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

For those who don't know about Goku:

http://dragonball.wikia.com/wiki/Goku


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

moxosis said:


> I am pretty sure that Superlama would win.


Who the fu is that.:lol


----------



## Pen_is_mightier (Dec 8, 2009)

It would depend. If it were anyplace that didn't have a yellow sun, Superman would be out of luck.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never even seen Goku so I'll have to go with Superman.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

:eek You've never heard of Goku? You mean the superhero all-the-kids-of-the-90s wanted to be? Wow, I feel young 

(I think it was Goku that started this "10 pack" craze in the 90s?)


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

Wha, didn't they make a dragonball movie a year ago? He's an anime icon..

Goku is ridiculously too powerful...like planet killing powerful! Goku hands down.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

dreamj said:


> Wha, didn't they make a dragonball movie a year ago? He's an anime icon..
> 
> Goku is ridiculously too powerful...like planet killing powerful! Goku hands down.


He can easily blow up a planet. Even freeza blows up a planet(namek) and that was when Goku only reached 1st level of super saiyan(SSJ has 4 levels, i think?)

By the end of the Buu saga, Goku only has to fart or burp after a good meal to blow up a planet.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Not a big fan of either, but Goku easily


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

superman's only weakness is cryptonite other then that he is invincible


----------



## Fuu45 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Superman, it would take Goku 3 episodes to power up his attack while Superman just does a cheap kidney shot and it's game over.


HAHAHA! So true regarding taking Goku 3 episodes to power up, so many frustration and anger in having to wait another episode for a freaking power or attack.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Superman, because I hate anime and anything else from Japan.

Except for katanas. Katanas are cool.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Witan said:


> Superman, because I hate anime and anything else from Japan.
> 
> Except for katanas. Katanas are cool.


 Even Japanese technology??


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Superman, it would take Goku 3 episodes to power up his attack while Superman just does a cheap kidney shot and it's game over.


LOL
:agree


----------



## DelicateMelodies (May 4, 2009)

moxosis said:


> I am pretty sure that Superlama would win.


HAHAHAHAHAHA!! I literally laughed out loud! :lol

________

And I would have to go with Goku... my childhood hero :yes


----------



## SuperSaiyan (Dec 8, 2009)

Goku, superman got beat by doomsday and Goku definitley has more physical power than Doomsday and goku has instant-transmition + Goku releases hidden power when he's about to lose, he could become Super Saiyan 4! (Super Saiyan 4 doesn't already exist in my world because DragonBall GT does not)


----------

